# Anxiety Disorders > Post-Traumatic Stress Disorder (PTSD) >  >  PTSD Is Hard Because...(TW Rape)

## Crylie

PTSD makes u afraid of people, even people u trust, because if they say something u donât off-hand understand, hear or âgetâ, ur brain automatically jumps to fear-mode and assumes theyâre going to hurt u and then u freeze up and either say a slew of terrible things to fight back or u die in physical chest pains for like 20 minutes imagine every day, nearly every where u go, anything a person says, any movie you see, or any book you read having high chances of possibly reminding you of when you were raped or beaten. like, i am a complete torn-up person on the inside.to u, with PTSD, everyone, even people u love, movies u love, artists u love, has the high potential to make u afraid of them by triggering you on accident.it's hard to try and explain to everyone u know how certain things affect you; it's hard because sometimes people u love won't accept that u need special care when dealing with social interactions--it's hard when people don't take your condition seriously, or think it's funny to trigger you (which happens more than i ever thought it would...)it's hard to have a break-down in front of your family or boyfriend/girlfriend because u have to deal with the anxiety that ur being "annoying" or a "problem" as well as (in my case) feeling embarrassed about crying or having a panic attack in front of a person.it's hard to watch ur friends feel sorry when they accidentally trigger u; it's hard to not know what to do to make them comfortable because u can't even make urself comfortableit's hard to feel afraid/like [BEEP] every. single. day. forever.
*Does anyone else feel this way???*

----------


## Chantellabella

Hi hun,

I'm just coming back from being sick and I want to answer you, but I've got to go off for a few hours. When I get back I'll answer. 

I just want to say, yes, I've felt that way often while dealing with PTSD. You're not alone.

I'll write more later.

----------


## Chantellabella

PTSD affects so many aspects of your life and it can be very frustrating and embarrassing when you have either a panic attack or get triggered in front of people. I have no real advice what we can do to get over such feelings. I know that the one thing I just remind myself about is that when I give in to these triggers I am letting my bullies and abusers win. They don't have to abuse me anymore because my body and reactions are continuing the abuse for them. Then I get angry that I am literally agreeing with them that I deserve this pain. That sort of knocks the trigger out. Does that make sense?

----------

